# hungry for action



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i am 17 years old and am getting very serious about cycling. i follow a pretty strict diet and have been training really hard recently and am hungry for some action. i was wondering what races in the SoCal area, if any, had obscene amounts of climbing in them, preferably with an uphill finish. anybody have any ideas? any info is appreciated.....thanks!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*and...*

....and it would be great if the race had a juniors category! thanks.


----------



## BroCycler (Feb 17, 2004)

*SoCalCycling.com*

Dude, 
Check out this website. It will give you a list of races in the area.

My suggestion would be to hook up with a local club. There you will meet people who can offer direct advise.

Are you in San Diego? If so, check out the Swami's ride (Solana Beach).

bro


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

The race that has the most climbing is probably the Boulevard race in Campo - 2 times up this 12 mile long hill - painful. But you've missed that for this year. Tour de Temecula too has a bit of climbing. Apparantly the Sea Otter road race has a bit of climbing in it but I haven't done it. Yet!


----------

